# Shall we Mango?



## oxyoke (Mar 2, 2008)

I was wanting to make a fun wine for on the beach this summer, and thought a mango wine would be just the ticket. Cannot find a recipe though. If anyone has one I would like to give it a try.

Thanks,
Oxyoke


----------



## GettinCorked (Aug 10, 2008)

I just happened to be lookin around and found this....You probably got a recipe by now but heres another 
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques57.asp

Chris


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Aug 12, 2008)

The organic market had mangos for half price last week. Bought enough for a small batch. I just started a must last night and pitched the yeast this morning. We'll see how it goes


----------

